# Miller Bee Supply, a budding love affair?



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Sounds like good customer service (as well as smart marketing on their end)


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

It's a cool place, right down the road from the old Brushy Mt. I drive up occasionally. They ship free over $100 I think, but not bottles.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Oh_Beehave said:


> A company that values their customers? Do businesses like this still exist? Apparently the answer to these two questions is: Yes.





Newbeek2021 said:


> Sounds like good customer service (as well as smart marketing on their end)


Yes, apparently they still exist. I spent months looking for EZ Nuc feeder plugs and someone on here mentioned D&J Apiary in FL. When I called the girl asked how many I wanted and said they had a few loose ones lying around if I only needed a few. I could have hugged her. Ended up buying a couple of bags of 50 at a fair price. 

A million years ago (more or less) we had a country store called Frank & Dixie's about 5 miles from our house. Uncle Frank (as everyone called him) was quite a character. He would sell single shotgun shells. One day a young man came in and asked how many 12 gauge shells they had. Uncle Frank replied, "I've got five." The man said, "I'll take them", to which Frank replied, "I can't sell you all of them. Then I'd be out!"  - different times


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice,, we have purchased form a lot of places and have had pretty ok luck. We were told a month ago by a place (no names) that they would only be selling to their current customers. So we ordered a semi load from someone else to make sure we are stocked up.. Very hard when you sell more than one size of honey.
Wish you well


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Hahaha at shotgun shell story. Thats great, i truly wish i was born in another era


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I always try to order from Miller Bee in NC before going anywhere else. Somehow it manages to arrive in my part of VA next day or two day, even when it is 2 full boxes of frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of my boxes are from Miller Bee Supply. They are a pleasure to do business with.


----------

